# Reel low tttf?



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I know conventional wisdom is that tall fescue doesn't tolerate low mowing, but I'm curious if that's changed with the newer varieties. Anyone have any success trying it?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmm...I wonder if that might have an effect on fungus issues during periods of humidity.

Whatever the case, if someone is practicing reel low TTTF, then I believe that a new TLF t-shirt is in order  .


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Tttf can't be mowed lower than than 2" and it really doesnt like that. The crown on tttf is much longer than Kbg.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm a bit curious about this too. Given clumpiness, I think it'd require a high seeding rate and thus a little higher input. I know that Traverse 2 is supposed to be pretty compact, so could try a bit cut low as part of my Fall 2017 TTTF shade reno experiment.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

You can definitely get the newer fine texture TTTF varieties down between 1-1.5", they will tolerate that height if you establish that HOC from the outset of grow-in. Also, be prepared to be on a fairly expensive fungicide program to maintain that HOC through the growing season.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't have a 100% TTTF lawn, but in my backyard (TTTF+KBG mix) I have ring around my kids playset that I've been maintaining at 1.5". When I first mowed it low, it did shock it. But now, It is as green as the surrounding grass that is currently at 3".

You can see progress pics here...

- http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388&start=40#p8284

- http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388&start=60#p11332

https://imgur.com/4lb3OUM


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I don't have a 100% TTTF lawn, but in my backyard (TTTF+KBG mix) I have ring around my kids playset that I've been maintaining at 1.5". When I first mowed it low, it did shock it. But now, It is as green as the surrounding grass that is currently at 3".
> 
> You can see progress pics here...
> 
> ...


How much do you think is still TTTF vs KBG at this point?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

It won't in Tennessee! Don't know where you live. I'm sure it will somewhat up north.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> You can definitely get the newer fine texture TTTF varieties down between 1-1.5", they will tolerate that height if you establish that HOC from the outset of grow-in. Also, be prepared to be on a fairly expensive fungicide program to maintain that HOC through the growing season.


Curious. I would have predicted reduced need for a fungicide with shorter HOC. Shorter blades=less moisture retention=less fungus.

Does the shorter HOC reduce the ability of the fescue to survive a fungal infection? In that case, the fungicide would not be needed because the fescue is more likely to get an infection but because if the fescue does get an infection, it is much less likely to survive it. ??


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> How much do you think is still TTTF vs KBG at this point?


Honestly, I do not know. I'm bad at identifying grass species. But if that circle is mostly KBG at this point, I don't mind at all.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

social port said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > You can definitely get the newer fine texture TTTF varieties down between 1-1.5", they will tolerate that height if you establish that HOC from the outset of grow-in. Also, be prepared to be on a fairly expensive fungicide program to maintain that HOC through the growing season.
> ...


I believe its more a matter of stress on the plants. Its called Turf Type TALL Fescue for a reason. Really stresses the grass. Also, fescue stores resources in its blades vs root. These combined weaken the plant making it more suseptable to disease.


----------

